# Most annoying Amazing Race team ever?



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

After reading the "who do you want to win" poll, and seeing that one team is far and away everyone's least favorite, I thought it was time to create a poll of "most annoying team ever." If you vote "other", please note who the other team is below. Note that I'm focusing more on the recent TAR seasons, as those are the ones I've seen...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm assuming HWSNBN is Jonathon. That's who came to my mind first. What does HWSNBN stand for?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Weavers mostly since they're the most recent. Overall, If I really think back, I think Freddy and Kendra were the worst, mostly since they are as a COUPLE the most unlikeable. In HWSNBNs case, he was horrible she was not. I didn't hate Colin and Christie near as much in the repeats. He was intense but in general was pretty nice to Christie.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JFriday said:


> I'm assuming HWSNBN is Jonathon. That's who came to my mind first. What does HWSNBN stand for?


He who shall not be named. We could just call him Lord Voldemort instead. ;-)


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I have go to go with Flo and Zach from AR3. Zach wasn't all that annoying, but Flo was annoying enough for both of them. What made it even worse is that they won.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

ROb and ambuh. Hands down.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

While people disliked Romber, you have to admit, she is easy on the eyes......


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

My vote is for Flo & Zach, for the reasons Azlen stated above. She will forever be my most hated reality show contestant.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I only tried to watch TAR one season at the urging of my brother. I quit watching because there was a brother and sister team and the sister worshipped the brother. Went way beyond creepy and seemed borderline incestuous. Ewwwwww.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I voted HWSNBN. I really didn't find any of the others annoying at all. Well, except for Weavers, of course, but I think HE was worse.

I may be in the minority, but I actually rooted for Colin and Christie and Rob and Amber. And while Kendra made a couple of "ugly-American" comments, I didn't find the team to be annoying overall. Plus she was really hot.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Victoria was by no means an angel, even if she wasn't as bad as Jonathan. Who is? But to call them "annoying" is being far too kind. 

Flo was by far the most annoying single racer in the history of this game, IMO. But Zach was a saint. I can't vote for a team that he's on but I can't NOT vote for a team that she's on. Ack!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> I only tried to watch TAR one season at the urging of my brother. I quit watching because there was a brother and sister team and the sister worshipped the brother. Went way beyond creepy and seemed borderline incestuous. Ewwwwww.


What, you didn't like Team Smiley? 

...Blake and Paige.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

It changes every time I think about it.

Right now, I'm going with the Guidos.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

hefe said:


> What, you didn't like Team Smiley?
> 
> ...Blake and Paige.


The ones I'm thinking of were black. Looking at ABC's website for TAR I think it is Tramel and Talicia from season 3.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

It was a hard choice between He Who Should Not be Named and the Weavers. But in the end I had to go for HWSNBN, with the Weavers a close second....


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

The Weavers, hands down; after all, there's FOUR of them!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

kjnorman said:


> It was a hard choice between He Who Should Not be Named and the Weavers. But in the end I had to go for HWSNBN, with the Weavers a close second....


Agreed that those two teams should be far ahead of the others. HWSNBN is the single most annoying contestant but the Weavers as a whole are pretty annoying as a team.

In the end, I voted for the Weavers but only because they have been annoying me more recently. HWSNBN was probably more annoying though. He nearly ruined the entire season all by himself. And his doormat Victoria didn't help matters much with all her screeching and crying.

Flo was annoying, but at least I could laugh at her. And she actually seemed to be well-liked by the other contestants when she wasn't actually, you know, racing. I couldn't even laugh at HWSNBN because he was so off the charts horrible and seemed to be horrible even during the pit stops.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Flo was annoying, but at least I could laugh at her. And she actually seemed to be well-liked by the other contestants when she wasn't actually, you know, racing. I couldn't even laugh at HWSNBN because he was so off the charts horrible and seemed to be horrible even during the pit stops.


I agree -- HWSNBN was not fun to watch. I think Victoria deserves some contempt here as well, he was clearly abusive towards her and she enabled him by staying with him and defended him.

I don't think the Weavers are as bad as HWSNBN and Victoria -- here's why.

There's two separate things about the Weavers which are annoying.

1. The faux Christianity they profess to believe. This has been covered in the episode threads, but the summary is that while they may believe they have been saved by Jesus, they don't seem to be too interested in following His example for living their lives. This is annoying, but doesn't really impact other people.

2. They don't seem to be interacting well with other people. It's like they're the homeschooled kids who never got the social interaction that the other teams got, so they don't know how to interact with people who aren't like them.

Example: Kid Weaver is batting, one of the Linzes says "hey batter," just like all of us dealt with in Little League, and mama Weaver says "hey, that's not appropriate" -- no, it's just fine, it's good natured and it's how most humans who have grown up in America interact when dealing with the sport of baseball.

Maybe you guys went to college with one of those homeschooled kids who didn't know how to interact with people. I had one in my class -- smart guy, he just didn't know how to take a hint when he wasn't wanted, so he was an annoying pest, and wound up a social outcast. Nobody wanted anything to do with him. I think that's how the other teams are treating the Weavers.

(Apologies to all you homeschoolees out there who are well adjusted, normal people.)

So I wouldn't rate the Weavers down below HWSNBN. The Weavers aren't evil or sick, they're just working under different social rules than the rest of the teams.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

hefe said:


> Right now, I'm going with the Guidos.


Same here, but those are actually some pretty good poll choices.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

I voted for Jonathon and Victoria, but I really didn't find her to be as annoying as him! Except it was annoying how she let him belittle her like that on TV in front of millions of viewers.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

Flo  and Zach  ( and it's not even close). :down:


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

jlb said:


> While people disliked Romber, you have to admit, she is easy on the eyes......


The same, unfortunately, cannot be said for the Weavers... They get my vote...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DeeDee said:


> I voted for *(BLEEP)* and Victoria, but I really didn't find her to be as annoying as him!


Shame on you! Watch your language! HWSNBN's actual first name is a curse word 

Seriously, though the Weavers are giving them a run for their money, TAR6's infamous team has to carry the day with me, and my vote in this thread.

The Weavers are certainly annoying, but in that "get this gnat away from me, it keeps flying into my nose" sort of way.

Though, if they win this thing...egads.

Can't vote for Flo and Zach. Flo only got (supremely) annoying in the last 3 episodes or so, and Zach was a saint. Rob-n-Ambuh? Smug, but not in that same class by a long-shot.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

hefe said:


> What, you didn't like Team Smiley?
> 
> ...Blake and Paige.


*That's* the one. Thanks. I saw them last week on GSN and noticed exactly what Clutchbrake noticed. There was *definitely* some kind of weird stuff going on in that family and between Blake and Paige. I got a creepy feeling about those two.

As for the OT, I'd have to go with Zach and Flo. Flo was flat out a pain in the ass, while Zach was a weenie of a welcome mat for her.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Weavers... hands down. Jonathan and Victoria... yeah, they were annoying and all... but watching them was like watching a trainwreck. I've always found morons of the highest order quite funny. Those two were top-sheld fools... hence they were entertaining.

The Weavers. They drive me nuts. Can't stand them, sick of watching them, sick of their hypocritical complaining. There is a reason why they are universally hated ... because they are a hateful family. They bemoan their own predicament, whining about how everyone hates them because they live a good Christian life... Good grief. For a group of people who claim to be such good Christians, they sure have an interesting way of showing it.

Yo Weavers! You must remember that ol' "Golden Rule", right... Do unto other... what goes around comes around and all that jazz? Yeah... that one. Payback's a *****, ain't it?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I loved Rob and Amber.

Looking at the rest of the choices, they've all annoyed me at one point or another, some more than others, but the Weavers are the only ones that I've actively wished for them to fall off a cliff.

I started off by hearing their story and having sympathy for them, and actually kind of rooting for them in the beginning. Not so much any more. They have really _earned_ my hatred. 

So they got my vote.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't understand why Rob and Amber were so annoying? IMO, they played the game extremely well and i think the other teams were just bitter/jealous.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Alot of people were bitter that RnA were even on TAR, because they didn't "deserve" to be there, because they were on Survivor, and won. 

But I'm with DeeDee, RnA made their season great. :up:


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

DeeDee said:


> I don't understand why Rob and Amber were so annoying? IMO, they played the game extremely well and i think the other teams were just bitter/jealous.


I agree - I didn't find them annoying at all. But I remembered several discussions on these boards where there were people who DESPISED them, so I had to add them to the poll...

Wish you could add more than six choices to a poll - though I never saw Flo in action, from all I hear, she was a piece of work. I also wanted to add Mirna and Shmirna to the poll - some people didn't like them, either...


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

DeeDee said:


> I don't understand why Rob and Amber were so annoying? IMO, they played the game extremely well and i think the other teams were just bitter/jealous.


I certainly didn't cheer Rombah on during season 7, but they are no where near the top of the list of a 'most annoying TAR team ever' poll, IMO.

I didn't care that they had been on Survivor, since, at that point, I hadn't seen any of the early seasons of Survivor. So watching them for the first time on TAR, I based my irritation on the fact that Rob comes across as an arrogant blow hard, while Amber rarely talks, and always lets Rob make the decisions. Since I've now watched the Survivor seasons that they were both in (except for All Stars), this is exactly how they come across in those shows, IMO. Amber doing whatever Jerri says, and Rob bossing people around and telling lies with that stupid little grin of his. So while they are (IMO, if you find his antics charming or think she is a hottie, more power to ya) annoying, they are still entertaining to an extent. HWSNBN and the Weavers, not so much. I just want them off my tv screen.

Flo was a train wreck to watch, but that was such a great season, and she didn't go full-on beeeeyotch until the last 3 or so episodes, she gets a pass, in my book.

Oh, and while I voted for HWSNBN, I can't believe Whiney Wil and Tara aren't in the poll. Talk about disfunctional...but still entertaining, which is why I went with HWSNBN...

Oh, and how could I forget Mirna and Schmirna! So eeeevil...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

TBDigital said:


> I certainly didn't cheer Rombah on during season 7, but they are no where near the top of the list of a 'most annoying TAR team ever' poll, IMO.


Same here. Anyone who read my stuff during TAR7 will tell you I'm not a Rob-n-Ambuh fan, but they're not up there for me in this list.

The Weavers are getting dangerously close to HWSNBN territory for me. (And that's basically defined as actively wishing for them to be removed from my screen.) But I don't think I'd be able to make that vote until the end of this season, or until the Weavers are gone, whichever comes first.

(Obviously, I'm hoping for the latter. )


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

DVC California said:


> Flo  and Zach  ( and it's not even close). :down:


Arrghh! You just reminded me of this one! This was annoying but at least it was only one person! I was so mad when they won because poor "Saint" Zach had to carry her the entire time AND he had to split the prize money with her! I remember going into the CBS boards and stating "Zach won". That actually got a couple of people, but in all honesty it was so true. This single moment where Flo gave up in TAR proved the old adage of, "it ain't over, til its over" and to never give up or stop until you reach the end.

My picks

1. The jerk and the playmate (Jonathan & Victoria)
2. The Saint and the quitter (Zach and Flo)
3. The drama queens and prince (The Weavers)


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Hated the Weavers.

Rob & Ambuh annoyed the crap out of me and I was disappointed that the producers infected my favorite reality show with Professional Reality Show contestants. (Same goes for the season they put Allison (from Big Brother) on with her boyfriend Donny.)

Liked Zach, hated Flo. 

HWSNBN and Victoria were a trainwreck, but entertaining as hell to watch. I was very happy to see them go.

I despised Kendra, Freddy was OK. 



Which leads me to the team which gave me the greatest joy upon their elimination:

Myrna & Schmyrna 

Without a doubt, they annoyed me more than any team in the history of TAR. Watching the reruns of that season on GSN really clinched it for me. They were just as annoying to me the 2nd time around as the first.



Edit - and for the record, I liked Colin & Christie -- I was rooting for them. I thought they ran a great race.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The Guidos!
Followed by Flo and Zach
I am one of those weird peaple who liked the way Romber played the game.
I didn't watch the family version. Was it as good as the other seasons?


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I didn't watch the family version. Was it as good as the other seasons?


No.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I have to say, the one I hated the most was the cousin who was paired with the Little Person. I forget their names, but oh my, she was a total whiny witch. I really did feel a violent dislike for her, and I rarely do when watching TV. She turned my stomach. (Not the LP, the cousin.)

Then, of course, HWSNBN and his wife, not because they were annoying, but because he was abusive and should have been arrested. He posted here, and I got to ban him though, so that was a nice piece of satisfaction for me.

The Weavers and their fake Christianity were disgusting too.

Rob and Amber were awesome!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

justapixel said:


> He posted here, and I got to ban him though, so that was a nice piece of satisfaction for me.


You're my new hero.

You should have auctioned off the right to push the "BAN" button. You could have made a mint.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

justapixel said:


> I have to say, the one I hated the most was the cousin who was paired with the Little Person. I forget their names, but oh my, she was a total whiny witch. I really did feel a violent dislike for her, and I rarely do when watching TV. She turned my stomach. (Not the LP, the cousin.)


That was Charla & Myrna (aka Myrna & Schmyrna) -- see if this doesn't bring back some memories...

Myrna: Charla, come ON!

<repeat ad nauseam>


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

The Weavers, since they were the most annoying team in the only TAR I have watched (to date. Ellyn's sister is trying to get us to watch the next one too).


----------



## mwmuntz (Mar 27, 2002)

I got the same strange vibe from Blake & Paige too, although Paige WAS very enjoyable to watch.  

I think Zach was one of the most likeable contestants ever on TAR. It's a shame that Flo was SO whiny that they get lumped into this group.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

getbak said:


> You're my new hero.
> 
> You should have auctioned off the right to push the "BAN" button. You could have made a mint.


Gawd, no kidding. 

I did manage to actually get to tell off HWSNBN on another forum, but to be able to remove his ability to communicate his "defense" of himself to a large audience of readers...priceless.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> That was Charla & Myrna (aka Myrna & Schmyrna) -- see if this doesn't bring back some memories...
> 
> Myrna: Charla, come ON!
> 
> <repeat ad nauseam>


as heard on TWOP:

_PHIL: "A Road Block is a task that only Charla can do."_


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

Meredith and Whatshisname - if I heard his name shreiked one more time...

As a solo act - KKKendra

As a Whole - The Weavers


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I would vote for Flo, all on her own. I can't stand quitters.

The other pair not-yet-named that annoyed me were during the Rob and Amber season. It was a youngish gay son and his mom, IIRC. He was very, very whiney, particularly during some challenge where they had to eat a huge bucket of meat.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone watching the AR reruns on the GSN? That Zach was a Saint! Could Flo's constant complaining and whining been anymore annoying?


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

Damn, I REALLY friggin' wish I got GSN...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

> _Most annoying Amazing Race team ever?_


ALL of them :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

I voted for HWSNBN etc., but it was VERY close between them and the Weavers. 

The other teams had one member who was horrendous and one who was less so, but with those two choices, the entire team was evil. I hated every one of them. HWSNBN was the worst, but the fact that there were FOUR awful Weavers made a bad season so much worse! And fake Christians really push my buttons.

This season, Dr. Puddle is really working to earn his team's place on this list.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

So which type of 'annoying'? So annoying that I can't stand watching them and they ruin the show for me? Or so anoying that I hate them and but have to watch out of fascination and hope they don't get eliminated so I can watch the other teams hate them along with me?


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> So which type of 'annoying'? So annoying that I can't stand watching them and they ruin the show for me? Or so anoying that I hate them and but have to watch out of fascination and hope they don't get eliminated so I can watch the other teams hate them along with me?


I mean, Flo was so annoying that I thought my ears were going to bleed from the sound of her voice.


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

Number One, by a landslide, The Guidos. 

Followed by the Weavers.


----------



## bobjohnson (Nov 20, 2001)

Myrna and Schmyrna, without a doubt.

-Nick


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

How can Zack and Flo not be run away winners, even as write-ins?

zack was fine, but flo was the most annoying person in the history of Amazing Race by a mile. Much more annoying than an entire family of annoying people.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

marksman said:


> How can Zack and Flo not be run away winners, even as write-ins?
> 
> zack was fine, but flo was the most annoying person in the history of Amazing Race by a mile. Much more annoying than an entire family of annoying people.


+1

Exactly!


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

Tracy said:


> The other pair not-yet-named that annoyed me were during the Rob and Amber season. It was a youngish gay son and his mom, IIRC. He was very, very whiney, particularly during some challenge where they had to eat a huge bucket of meat.


Patrick and his mom Susan. Not on my list of the most annoying/most offensive, but that's who you're thinking of.

In my mind, Romber and Colin/Christie were controversial and definitely obnoxious people, but great to watch. HWSNBN and the Weavers are in an entirely different class - their existence in the world makes me sad, and having to be reminded weekly of said existence almost made me stop watching their seasons.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Annoying to me is kind of a middle ground. There are teams you love, and teams you hate, but sometimes, both are entertaining. As much as I didn't like Flo, or the Guidos, or Ian, or Colin, I think they added entertainment value to the show.

Annoying people are the ones that I wouldn't miss for a second if they were gone. For some reason, Lynn and Alex come to mind. They weren't entertaining, and spent all their free time whining about Rob & Amber. The Weavers were pretty annoying too...


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I started watching the show on a regular basis with season 7. Rob and Amber were great. I have no problem with how they played. It is a competition. A game. They were playing to win. 

Anyway, because I was late to the game, I had to say the Weavers. MassD summed up why.

Can someone give a (short) summation as to why HWSNBN is HWSNBN and not just "Jonathon".


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

i vote other, for all of them!


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

Merediiiiith, our elephant is Broookennn!!

Gretchen gets my secondary vote!


----------

